# drop ceilings...



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

Im getting close to the drywall stage of my build and thats puts me close to the ceiling part. Im doing a drop ceiling. Is there any special criteria or things to look for or avoid when choosing ceiling tiles? Im going with a black ceiling for sure. This is one tile ive been looking at...

http://www.usg.com/radar-climaplus-ceiling-panels.html#tab-features

I plan to put insualtion into the joist, above the ceiling.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

That is the one I used in my HT. Be careful putting them up - any dust on your hands will get transferred as streaks on the tiles and it is kinda hard to get it off. Some type of clean glove might be a good idea, although I did not think of that at the time. Of course, force fitting into the rails will result in breakage like any tile.

Also be careful when handling them in the package. The edges tend to crack slightly and cause white marks in the edges. I think I bought 6 boxes (to have spares) and could not use several tiles. I am not sure if the damage was caused by shipping or my loading and unloading.

Other than that, the finish does reflect a little light - it is certainly not a "black hole" but they do a nice job. I put R30 above mine to serve as bass traps - seemed to make an improvement, but not as much as the GIK Monster Traps in the room.


----------



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

great thanks. do you happen to have any pics of yours?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

My room is almost completely blacked out. I have tried taking pictures with my Nikon DSLR and they just don't show much. I have tried bounce flash from several angles. Problem is the white screen for the projector with almost everything else black.


----------



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats fine. If youre happy with it then im confident I would be too.


----------

